# Raymarine WI-Fish   wer hat Erfahrung



## Forester FXT (17. Dezember 2015)

Hallo Leute,

habe heute mein WI-Fish bekommen . Sieht erst mal gut aus 

Aber als ich es dann an meinem Android Tablet verbunden habe, konnte ich nur ein Sonar Bild Auswählen .

Nicht wie am Bild 2 oder sogar 3 geteilt mit Gewässerkarte. 

Das geht wohl nur mit Appel Geräten. #q

Oder mache ich was Falsch bei den Einstellungen ?

Oder muss ich die Software am WI-Fish Aktualisieren .

Danke


----------



## Mike-B. (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raymarine WI-Fish   wer hat Erfahrung*

Du machst nichts falsch, das Wi Fish ist ein reines Sogar! Um eine Gewässerkarte anzuzeigen benötigst du die Navionics App! In der Navionics App kannst du dir dann die Sonardaten parallel anzeigen lassen! Erst in Verbindung mit dieser App wird dein Tablet zum Echolot\Kartenplotter Kombigerät!


----------



## Forester FXT (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raymarine WI-Fish   wer hat Erfahrung*

Nein das meine ich nicht. 

Das ist mir schon klar. Was ich meine ist das mit dem Sonar. Wollte halt diesen Gesplieteten Bildschirm. Weiß gerade nicht wie das Heißt. 

Also wo oben Farbe und unten halt Orange/schwarz ist.

So wie hier auf der Seite. Wo Appel steht.

http://www.raymarine.de/view/?id=11201


----------



## Mike-B. (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raymarine WI-Fish   wer hat Erfahrung*

Auf dem Bild mit dem gesplittetem Bildschirm ist die Navionics App! Das normale Bild siehst du ja auf den anderen Bildern!


----------



## Forester FXT (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raymarine WI-Fish   wer hat Erfahrung*

Ja genau. Aber Kartenmaterial brauche ich eigentlich nicht. Hätte nur gerne die 2 Auflösung vom Sonar.  Gibt es noch andere Apps?


----------



## Forester FXT (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raymarine WI-Fish   wer hat Erfahrung*

So alles klar. Das Wi-Fish hat nur ein 1 Kanal DWS somit ist nur das Ultra Auflösende Bild zu sehen. 

Aber das sollte Reichen für einen Hobby Angler


----------



## TrevorMcCox (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Raymarine WI-Fish   wer hat Erfahrung*

Wie schlägt sich das Gerät denn jetzt? Ist die Darstellung wirklich so hochauflösend wie in den Videos beworben? Bis zu welcher Geschwindigkeit wird zuverlässig angezeigt? Wie lange hält der Akku? Und was ich bisher noch nicht so ganz gerafft habe ist wie diese Broadband DownVision funktioniert, d.h. ob sich da der Ausstrahlungswinkel einstellen lässt?


----------



## Kaio0411 (19. März 2016)

*AW: Raymarine WI-Fish   wer hat Erfahrung*

Mich würde es auch interessieren


----------



## TooShort (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Raymarine WI-Fish   wer hat Erfahrung*

Ich hole den Thread mal wieder raus. Momentan habe ich echt Lust auf dieses Gerät. Gibt es mittlerweile mehr Erfahrungswerte? 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D802 mit Tapatalk


----------

